# What did I do wrong?



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2022)

For the first time since I have been in this forum, I can't post a picture. When I try I only get the code but not the picture have tried everything. I have closed the computer and then started it again and it still doesn't work. Does anyone know what I can do to fix it?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

You've posted a picture ^^^^


----------



## timoc (Aug 11, 2022)

No, Holly, the picture of Bugs Bunny....you're imagining it....just like I am.


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes Bunny looks good to me too....


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2022)

I just noticed that pictures came up. I am shocked because even when I hit on preview only the code came up ! Boy am I stupid!


----------



## officerripley (Aug 11, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I just noticed that pictures came up. I am shocked because even when I hit on preview only the code came up ! Boy am I stupid!


Naw, you're not stupid. Now computers themselves are stupid. And cell phones. And tv remotes. And lotsa stuff (don't get me started  ).


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 11, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Naw, you're not stupid. Now computers themselves are stupid. And cell phones. And tv remotes. And lotsa stuff (don't get me started  ).


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2022)

It would be all fine and dandy, but they keep changing the rules
(under the guise of 'updates')


----------



## John cycling (Aug 11, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I just noticed that pictures came up. I am shocked because even when I hit on preview only the code came up



When the [  ] is highlighted in the menu bar at upper right, the code shows, and no pictures will be visible.
Clicking the [  ] off moves the setting back to preview and the pictures should then be visible.


----------



## timoc (Aug 12, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I just noticed that pictures came up. I am shocked because even when I hit on preview only the code came up ! Boy am I stupid!



No you're not, Sassy, You were just having a brain-fog moment, join the club.


----------

